# Bumper Boy Bird baskets?



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Has anyone used the bumper boy bird baskets? Are they worth it if you are training by yourself?

I have a Bumper Boy Sportsman double.

Terry


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

a guy in our club has one he uses from time to time works good for piegons.


----------

